# hedgehog got aggressive randomly



## lindseym (May 27, 2012)

Today I was cleaning out my hedgehogs cages (I have 5). Normally when I clean out the cages I let them all run around my living room as it's very large (20ft by 15ishft) and I've made it hedgehog proof so they can't hurt themselves on anything. I have 3 unrelated hedgehogs and 2 that are sisters. The sisters have always been really playful with each other as I bought them from a woman who housed them together and she recommending I keep them together as they had "bonded". I decided against putting them in the same cage, but still let them run around together in the same room. They have never had any issues and are generally the two I take out to show my friends and family because they are so layed back and docile. Today something changed with all that and one girl brutally attacked the other. The attacker (helga) was on the opposite side of the room and charged over to the victim (rowena). She kept biting her under the front arms and actually caused her to bleed. The cut doesn't seem bad enough to warrant a vet visit as it bled less than when she cut her foot and it isn't deep, but I'm confused as to why this happened. My living room is plenty big enough for them to have enough space to roam and wander and they are all well fed and healthy. I've never had an issue with this and need to know if I'm doing something wrong by letting them all out when I clean. I only clean 1 time a week and it usually takes about an hour. The girls involved are a little under 4 months old and as I said before are sisters that until today got along great and I only chose to house them separately because that's what 99% of the info I've read says would be best for them.

On a side note, I gave Rowena a bath and cleaned her cut up real good. It's not bleeding and doesn't look red, but looks like it has already started to scab over. Should I just let it be and make sure it doesn't get infected or should I put some sort of antibiotic ointment on it?


----------



## RicoQuillz (May 7, 2012)

It all comes back to hedgehogs being solitary animals, even when housed together there have been reported cases of violent - sometimes even fatal attacks on one another after years of docile and friendly behavior. And according to my research sharing blood or living space in no way hinders the possibility of said attack.

I'm no expert but you might want to try keeping them separate when cleaning. Consider investing in an X-pen.

Good luck!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

ditto....even hedgies that have lived together for years can turn in a heartbeat for little to no reason. 

at 4 months old they are right about puberty age so their hormones are raging. despite what many think females can be just as aggressive if not more than males and they too can easily kill a brother or sister in a very short time (one bite to an artery and they're done). probably best to keep them separated at all times.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Are all your hedgies female?


----------



## lindseym (May 27, 2012)

I didn't realize they can turn like that so suddenly, but it's good to know for now. All my hedgies are girls as I didn't want to worry about them ever escaping and mating. I appreciate all the advice and I guess I'll just stick to cleaning one cage at a time from now on!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Unfortunately they can get aggressive very suddenly and can inflict severe injury and death on another if they choose to. Sometimes puberty is an issue even for females. Next time they are together she may be fine, but you will need to keep a very close watch on them. Some girls decide they no longer want to be friends.


----------

